
Torrentz.eu Domain Suspended After UK Police Request - MarcScott
http://torrentfreak.com/torrentz-eu-domain-suspended-uk-police-request-140526/
======
higherpurpose
This is the equivalent of UK or say Turkey shutting down Youtube.com
_worldwide_ , because they don't want it being used there in Turkey.

